# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  что лучше: Обычные похороны или Кремация ?

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Давайте поделимся своим мнением : Какой из видов похорон  и Почему ?  вам больше нравится ,,,,?
Многие высказываются в пользу Кремации, а ведь считается что ментальный энергетический слой-- расподается полностью только на 40 день после смерти, а не на третий, когда принито хоронить ( Или Кремировать) 
Так может ли кремация причинить боль или дискамфорт  Душе ?
Объясните почему Вы сделали тот или иной выбор,,,,,

----------


## stre10k

Тут проблема скорее в другом... По христианскому поверью в день Страшного суда восстанут все мертвые... те, кто был похоронен "целиком", логично встанут скелетами или чего там у кого осталось, а вот с кремированием не понятно как дела будут обстоять... отсюда, в общем-то, и все споры, насколько я понимаю.

по мне так лучше "живьем" пусть хоронят, без лишних углей в гробу... а то сердце и так все в саже

----------


## pobarabanus

кремация интересно . ничего неостанется почти только прах . а еслибы вообще ничего не осталось то было бы еще лучше например раствориться в кислоте в какойнить ..

----------


## ryceHu4ka

для России кремация это не нормальная практика. похоронят по всем обычаям и спрашивать не будут)))

----------


## sinbound

> для России кремация это не нормальная практика. похоронят по всем обычаям и спрашивать не будут)))


 Не согласен, по статистике у нас около 60% умерших кремируется. Зависит от города, конечно.

Я однозначно за кремацию. Жизни после смерти нет, поэтому мне будет все равно, но кремация удобнее для оставшихся в живых.

----------


## огрызок тепла

кремация удобнее. мест на кладбищах все меньше и меньше.

----------


## lastlucifer

Мне кажеться, кремация лутше. Если похоронять, то отпустить умершего сложнее, сложнее вернуться к жызни. А так, если кремировать, то память о человеке остаеться только у сердцях неравнодушных к нему людей...

----------


## grey

я за кремацию.
думаю люди за кремацию потому, что не считают себя значительными и не хотят чтобы что-то после них осталось.
я лично за то, чтобы люди не жили прошлым, воспоминаниями о ушедших людях, так как это тормозит человека, нужно жить настоящим и будущим.

----------


## Nocticula

Кремация однозначно. Да блин, ну не эстетично это, лежать в земле и давать хавать себя)) фу.
А про восстание мёртвых. Может, я стану ветром...? Развеят же меня) Тогда я порву всех скелетиков!!! >_< хи)

----------


## Stas

да, кремация была бы предпочтительней всего, а то как-то... в чужой цепи питания находиться как-то не хочется...)

----------


## blooddrakon

> а ещё лучше - биореактор какой нибудь. или на органы, если остались живые. так хоть какая то польза будет от трупа. запихивать в землю - полный бред, сжигать конечно более желательно.


 Ну органы, думаю, мои навряд ли пользу могут принести, а посему собственно мне безразлично. Если смотреть с религиозной точки зрения, то как быть с теми кто почил пару тысячелетий назад, находят конечно сохранившиеся останки но не в самом лучшем состоянии , и для повторного использования уж точно непригодном  :Big Grin:  Так что если даже душа и существует как некая "субстанция" то всё-же мне кажется, что от телесной оболочки после кончины пользы всё равно не будет, а если нет то тогда уж тем более ! Лично я бы предпочёл конечно криогенную заморозку, а там глядишь в будущем мало ли .... ))) но в связи с дороговизной подобного способа, на данный момент выбрал 4й вариант.

----------


## astalavista333

потомучто ХЗ если тело чтото чуствует после смерти  поэтому кремация если сожгут будет 10и секундная боль если тело чуствует и потом уже пепел а обычные похороны черви будут жрать ..итд....

----------


## Pechalka

ну с чего ты вообще взял,что будет именно 10-секундная боль...может больше,может меньше,а может совсем не будет боли...

----------


## darkzavulon

Кремация - а пепел развеять по ветру. 
Похороны - глупейший древний обычай, который идет еще из язычества.

А вообще наилучший вариант - расчленить, сварить борщ и накормить собак на улице=) 
Ну или бездомных=))

----------


## U.F.O.

лучше уж тогда пустить на органы..(:

----------


## Гражданин

всё равно что будет с телом после смерти,если будут на момент смерти близкие родственники, то это их обременение)

----------


## IVA

Кремация, конечно, предпочтительнее. А пепел - на удобрения.

----------


## Olga

Если обычные похороны, то хорошо тем, что остается след, что ты жил на этой планете, и можно сказать гордился этим.. А кремация чем-то смахивает на отречение, "как-будто не было меня и не надо", когда говорят, что хотят развеить пепел.. Если уж кремация, то не просто развеить, а можно как-нибудь красиво сделать, символично. Например, в фейерверк пепел вместе с порохом затолкать и взорвать.. красиво и символично

----------


## Mylena

Однозначно только кремация. Мне жутко даже представить, что мой гниющий и разлагающийся труп запихнут в деревянный ящик и закапают на кладбище рядом с другими мертвецами. А потом рядом с твоей могилой будут какие-нибудь бомжи тусоваться, водку пить и твои венки тырить. Милая картинка, ничего не скажешь...
Лучше пусть кремируют и развеют. Чистенько и аккуратненько. И никаких мертвецов рядом.  :Cool:

----------


## Taliesin

Проголосовал за кремацию. Удобно, экологично, компактно. В мертвом теле для меня нет ничего святого и, на мой взгляд, наилучшее обращение с ним - наиболее утилитарно оправданное. При этом я считаю оправданным соблюдение похоронных ритуалов (не именно религиозных, а совершенно любых) и сохранение материальных памятников разных форм. Это знаки уважения и они нужны для мотивации людей.

----------


## rbiyks

Честно говоря, не понимаю увлечения людей кремацией. С точки зрения моей теории, кремаация - это опаснейшая вещь для возможности вашей следущей жизни: ваша душа, ваше сознание, ваш "атом-президент" может окислиться до такой степени, что вы не сможете долгое время вернуться в обычный круговорот веществ в природе, а значит потеряете возможность жить снова.
Вопросы? Спрашивайте, постараюсь разъяснить.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

Я сомневаюсь. 
С одной стороны, т.к. я православная христианка - то должны быть обычные похороны.
Но мне сложно представить моё тело и то, как все будут смотреть...
И ещё, если всё-таки будет суицид, то труп будет далеко не самым красивым... Тем более если выбирать полет с высотки...

----------


## наивная дурочка

а я за обычные похороны..не знаю почему-традиционней так что ль..тем более в моей местности места ещё есть на кладбищах

----------


## Aleks

> С точки зрения моей теории, кремаация - это опаснейшая вещь для возможности вашей следущей жизни: ваша душа, ваше сознание, ваш "атом-президент" может окислиться до такой степени, что вы не сможете долгое время вернуться в обычный круговорот веществ в природе, а значит потеряете возможность жить снова.


 хаха, значит для тех, кто больше не хочет появлятся в этом мире кремация - то, что надо. Можно даже способ суицида такой выбрать: сжечь себя прямо в кремационной печи, для надежности))

----------


## rbiyks

> хаха, значит для тех, кто больше не хочет появлятся в этом мире кремация - то, что надо. Можно даже способ суицида такой выбрать: сжечь себя прямо в кремационной печи, для надежности))


 Ну, в жизне не НАСТОЛЬКО все "не так", чтобы даже на следующую не рассчитывать. С этой покончим - будем ждать следующую. Чем не оптимизьм  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дима_

Так умершему уже всё равно. Значит без разницы.
Черт, я жесткий скептик, атеист и ни во что не верю кроме науки!
Вообще мне кажется что я всё время во сне...И что ничего на самом деле нет...этого форума...и прочего...

----------


## Freddi

> Вообще мне кажется что я всё время во сне...И что ничего на самом деле нет...этого форума...и прочего...


 опасная мысль, не стоит такую людям говорить 
в состоянии подвижного сознания, или близкого к панике, меня от такой мысли срывает в паническую атаку
это, я вам скажу, неприятно, сразу же хочется превать этот "сон"

----------


## Aleks

> Чем не оптимизьм


 Оптимизм - не моё.  :Big Grin:

----------


## rbiyks

> Оптимизм - не моё.


 А ты ведь наверное знаешь чем оптимист от пессимиста отличается?:
Пессимист: "Все уже настолько плохо, что хуже быть просто не может!"
Оптимист: "Почему не может? Может!"  :Smile:

----------


## Aleks

ааа... видимо, я ошибался)

----------


## Дима_

Смотря для какой цели. В зависимости от цели "лучше" будет разное.

----------


## Gonzo

Кремация конечно.  Как Хантер Томпсон - завещал развеять свой прах над Гудзоном, выстрелись им (прахом) из пушки. Вот так, и никаких доказательств существования...

----------


## Mia

Какая разница... нас то уже всё-равно в этом теле не будет... наверно и отношение к нему должно быть, как к ненужному поношенному платью... хотя честно говоря думать о своём мёртвом теле всё-равно неприятно... Можно бы было, как какие-нибудь йоги или просветлённые трансформировать его в какую-нибудь энергию...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sairia

Выбрала вариант"кремирование".Всё-таки для меня нет ничего страшнее,чем быть положенной в какой-то ящик,закопанной в землю,и постепенно съедаемой червями...
Ну и что ,что я этого не почувствую.При жизни меня эта перспектива пугает,так что пусть родственники смирятся с моей последней волей и кремируют меня.(ну и банальное желание-пусть мой прах развеят на рассвете над средиземным морем-у родственников есть такая возможность,так что не проблема).

Конечно пугает то,что кремированные люди не воскреснут после "великого суда" или как его там,и то,что возможно я несмогу переродиться(я верю в реинкорнацию).
Но страх погребения,кладбища и дальнейших процессов слишком велик.Я очень слабый человек,боюсь боли...так что я бы лучше выбрала "лёгкий" способ уйти и дальше кремацию...

Так что,однозначно-быть кремированной.

----------


## Faster

Я за кремацию, действительно, места меньше занимает прах, да и способ чище помоему, чем закопать и оставить разлогаться...

----------


## Andvari

Знаете, проводилось как-то исследование. На мёртвого человека перед кремацией надели датчики. И по мере того, как он на ленте приближался к печи, стрелки на датчиках начали резко прыгать туда-сюда, как у насмерть перепуганного человека. Может быть, не всё тут так однозначно?
Хотя так-то да, это намного удобнее и проще. Недаром, наверно, так любили крематории в нацистских лагерях...

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Кремация или похороны, а по мне лучше как камикадзе взорвать себя на территории врагов и стать просто вспышкой света приносящей смерть и освобождение.

----------


## Дима_

Так меня уже не будет, так что все равно!

----------


## смертник

да поглотит огонь меня :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

С точки зрения физики - разницы никакой! С точки зрения морали - есть.

----------


## товарищ мышъ

Мораль это удел слабых.Вот так.

----------


## Дима_

Мораль - это удел справедливых. Или вы предлагаете стать злым и сееть везде зло (воровать, обманывать и т.д.), то есть влиться в их ряды?

----------


## Jeake

Я не вижу плохого не в том ни в другом

----------


## Jeake

> Мораль - это удел справедливых. Или вы предлагаете стать злым и сееть везде зло (воровать, обманывать и т.д.), то есть влиться в их ряды?


 Зло оно и так везде,только не все понимают что оно нас окружает и без всего этого(воровство,обман...)

----------


## Shamal

Я за кремацию.. Поддерживаю буддийские взгляды на смерть.. все же их взгляды наиболее глубоки из "мировых религий"

----------


## Neuda4nik

вопрос скорее религиозный,вопрос культуры и традиций.по сути для покойника никакой разницы.хотя если вдруг так получится,что есть рай,и что в него попадут только погребенные в земле-будет обидно сгореть в печи XD

----------


## Фрирайдер

Походу мне ультрафиолетово. Однако однозначно лучше быть похороненным в мешке, чём в дешевом гробу из дсп. Эти панели дсп от сырости сминаются и плющат голову. А в мешке песок изначально равномерно налегает и не тело не уродуется.

----------


## all_i_need

Был в морге на вскрытии и последующей "укомплектовки" трупа. Впечатлило.
Так что кремация. Онли.

----------


## greygreybrown

"Самоубийцы выбирают кремацию" - отличный заголовок для жёлтой прессы)
Аксана, Вы тут?)
Я то же за кремацию. Это дешевле и гигиеничнее.
По поводу мук души в печи крематория... Не думаю, что такое возможно.
Хотя если Марк Твен был прав и душа на самом деле состоит из радия, то очень может быть)

----------


## Selbstmord

Мне например абсолютно все равно, кто, как, когда и где меня похоронит...вообще по боку как то

----------


## Jeweller

в самом деле так ли уж это важно? кого из вас интересует дальнейшая судьба использованного вами презерватива?

----------


## Фрирайдер

Имхо, о похоронах на общем кладбище должно быть сдыдно думать. По сложившемуся правилу самоубийц не хоронят вместе со всеми, а хоронят отдельно. Получается, что умершим естественным способом ещё светит найти место в загробном мире и утешиться. Только суицидники своим уходом доказывают свою отрешённость к жизни впринципе. Верю, что мы свободны в выборе жить или стать небытием. Бог (Высший разум) не станет заставлять быть. Ничего не имею против. Ну пожил, были редкие моменты близорукого счастья. Спасиб. И хватит. Не моё это, как говориться. Всем прикажу долго жить. Ничего личного.

----------


## Epitaph

Кремация. А пепел можно и в помойку как-то пох..

----------


## безкровный

Мне абсолютно всё равно, что со мной сделают после того, как я умру, хотя я проголосовал за обычные похороны. Я считаю, что в человеке главное душа, а она вечная. Она отделяется от тела и летает, где ей заблагорассудится. А что с телом будет - это уже второй вопрос.

----------


## yourschizophrenia

я за кремацию однозначно. конечно удобрять землю своим подгнивающим тельцем хорошо, но мой выбор всё-таки кремация.

----------


## dea

Если кто-то считает, что процесс кремации трупа является более эстетически привлекательным, чем естественная минерализация, боюсь разочаровать. Скорее, наоборот. Мне как то привычнее традиционные похороны.

----------


## Voland-791

Хочю чтобы меня кремировали!! нехочю гнить в земле!! и есть группа Крематорий)))

----------


## безымянный

Я за кремацию.
Но если бы меня вдруг похоронили в гробу, то я не хотел бы крестов, памятников и т. п. Только горизонтальную, лежащую на земле, плиту с именем-фамилией-датами. Но без дебильных «любим, помним, скорбим», «от жены, детей, родителей»… Кому это надо? Точно то же и с портретами. Если я буду уверен, что что-то значу хоть для одного живого человека, то хотел бы, чтоб на камне написали одну фразу «Non omnis moriar».

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Эмм...Не знаю...Всё равно как-то, но всё таки наверное похороны. Теоретически можно устроить и похороны и кремацию.

----------


## Святой отец

А может лучше мумифицировать, как это делали в Египте. :Big Grin:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Можно ещё отдать своё тело на съедение голодным животным...или африканским детям. Немного благородства) 

Вообще могила пугает... Всегда был страх проснуться в гробу... Ещё напрягает традиция фоток покойников на могиле или возле неё. Я всё таки скромняга.

----------


## Танюха

Мммм, по мне лучше похороны, а так если посмотреть то какая разница, похороны или кримация, мертвому уже все равно. Пусть родственники решают, куда они хотят ходить к могиле или к урне.

----------


## dea

Я бы предпочел решать сам. Мне, например, вообще не очень хочется, чтобы к моей могиле ходили. Но дело не в этом. Просто не хочу, чтоб меня сжигали, а мои кости потом перемалывали. Какое-то это варварство, глумление над телом. Я как то более представляю себя похороненным естественным способом. По-моему, лучше лежать в гробу, чем быть сожженным и помещенным в урну.

----------


## Revived

Кто-то тут утверждал, что кремация более благородный эстетичный вид "утилизации" тела
“…При сжигании трупа без гроба наблюдается следующая картина. В момент ввода трупа в камеру сжигания вспыхивает одежда и волосы, после этого лопаются глаза, труп начинает шевелиться, вследствие сокращения мускулов от высокой температуры. Голова откидывается назад, руки, скрещенные на груди, раскидываются, ноги сгибаются в коленях и в бедрах, иногда наблюдается сгибание тела в пояснице, вследствие чего верхняя часть туловища приподнимается. Одновременно с этим начинается горение конечностей (мышечной ткани) и обгорание тканей лица и головы. Наблюдается кипение крови через глазные, ушные и носовые отверстия и через рот. Швы черепной коробки расходятся. В это же время обозначаются кости конечностей и грудная клетка, а голова отделяется от туловища. Почти одновременно с началом горения костяка, череп разваливается и обнаруживается мозг, горящий зеленоватым пламенем. Конечности в это время отваливаются. Наблюдается горение легких и внутренностей грудной клетки и, несколько позднее, начинается горение внутренностей брюшной полости. Костяк в это время догорает, но пепел его сохраняет частью форму костей, частью же рассыпается. Внутренности постепенно догорают, кроме мозга, легких, желудка, почек и печени, которые сгорают последними и в последовательном, как перечислено, порядке. После сгорания всё что осталось "перемалываеться" специальным устройством для эстетического вида праха.

Весьма интересно то обстоятельство, что если в трупе имеются злокачественные опухоли, то горение их идет весьма медленно, и они догорают еще, когда весь труп совершенно сгорел. Так, при двух случаях сжигания трупов женщин, умерших от рака матки, ясно наблюдалось весьма продолжительное время горение яйцевидных опухолей в полости таза, затягивающее каждый раз процесс, против нормального, на 20 минут...”.

----------


## Revived

Пораженные опухолью ткани фактически не горят, или горят, но совсем другим – синим, сияющим пламенем, как будто это не тело, не органическая ткань сгорает, а что-то совсем иное. Не даром сегодня медики все чаще говорят об информационной природе раковых и других системных заболеваний. Сама кремация длится обычно более двух часов, женские тела горят минут на 20 быстрее, чем мужские. Но обнаружен любопытный феномен – если сжигают супругов, то тела их сгорают одновременно. При этом не важно, кто был толстый, а кто тонкий – супруги сгорают минута в минуту, как две равных части одного целого. Не сказал ли Господь о супругах –

“…и будут одна плоть” (Быт. 2, 24)? И не повторил ли апостол Павел о них: “… и будут двое одна плоть. Тайна сия велика…” (Еф. 5:31,32)?

И где нашлось тому наглядное подтверждение?..

Ну что ваши иллюзии по поводу гуманности и эстетичности кремации немного развеялись?

----------


## Revived

"Смерть это переход к новой жизни, новому берегу, а человеческое тело – это мостик, и нам живым нужно не спешить, экономя средства или следуя моде, уничтожать эти мосты. Нельзя небрежно относиться к человеческому телу, которое при жизни было храмом Божиим, освящаемым таинствами. Отсюда следует, что, с чисто православной точки зрения, сжигание или иное искусственное разрушение тел умерших признается чуждым и недопустимым в христианской вере нововведением. Христианские кладбища – наш весьма назидательный учитель, который постоянно напоминает живущим о суетности и кратковременности земной жизни человека, о смерти, тлении и страшном Суде Божием. И похороненные, и кремированные – все одинаково будут воздвигнуты Богом в последний день. Никакой способ погребения сам по себе не вредит спасению усопших. Но последствия способа погребения могут быть разными для нас: можно сохранить, а можно разрушить Богом установленную традицию, а за ней богопочитание и уклад всей своей жизни, на котором воспитывается подрастающее поколение. Это прекрасно было известно даже в дохристианские времена из высказываний Конфуция:

“Если не соблюдать издревле установленных обрядов, или, тем более, отменить их, то все перемешается и возникнут нестроения. Уничтожьте брачные обряды – не будет супругов (в истинном значении этого слова) и разовьется разврат со всеми его преступлениями... уничтожьте обряды погребения и жертвоприношений – дети не будут заботиться об усопших родителях, да и живым служить перестанут”.

В Израиле благоговейно погребают всех своих граждан в землю в соответствии с их религиозными традициями – иудейскими, мусульманскими, христианскими. Это является укором всему языческому миру, воспринимающему тела своих усопших граждан как досадные, экологически опасные и трудноутилизируемые бытовые отходы.

----------


## Фрирайдер

Недавно похоронил свою бабушку. Похороны обошлись в 1000 $. И это по самому минимуму. Очень бедно. Так что имейте в виду, оставить деньги на свои похороны.

----------


## + 1

это конечно относиться к разраду фантастики и небылиц. но будь моя воля я предпочел бы такие похороны: Погребальная ладья («корабль мёртвых») — обряд погребения, при котором в качестве вместилища для покойного и/или его погребальных даров используется судно (корабль или лодка).
+ 1

а все современные похороны типа кремации или закапывание в землю не по мне... уж лучше просто тело в одиночестве на болоте сгниёт.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Я хочу быстрые похороны но чтобы лежать как я это запланировала, тоесть чтобы уж вечность лежать красиво уж коли жить не получилось.

----------


## марина

хочу кремацию,отчасти это связано с моей фобией - быть похороненной заживо.

----------


## edge_of_glory

Кремация однозначно - не хотелось бы чтобы меня видели в гробу

----------


## Дмитрий Д.

Кремация... и прах развеять... Я язычник...

----------


## Error-Nature

кремация.

----------


## Lexington

луче кремацию, а еще лучше - сейчас появилась такая услуга как криокремация - когда покойника замораживают, а потом какимто макаром выращивают из него толи алмазы толи хрусталь. и себе хорошо и родственникам выгода.

----------


## Крипто

Все равно..

----------


## бывшийкурильщик

кремация однозначно

----------


## Павлентий

кремирование. нехочу чтобы моему телу что то могло причинить вред после моей смерти

----------


## escha-ton

Кремация, кремация и ещё раз кремация!) Жаль только в нашей стране пока так мало крематориев((

*p.s.*  "Основы кремации"

----------


## wiki

> Кремация, кремация и ещё раз кремация!) Жаль только в нашей стране пока так мало крематориев((


 , что же это за страна такая, что в ней мало крематориев. Россия?????????????? Или другая какая???

----------


## escha-ton

*wiki*,



> В настоящее время (04.07.2011) *в России* имеется пятнадцать крематориев в двенадцати городах: В большинстве своём их услуги не очень популярны у населения (кремацию в этих городах выбирают родственники в среднем не более 15–20% умерших). Наибольший процент – в Санкт-Петербурге, Норильске и Москве (50–70% всех умерших). Самый большой крематорий – Николо-Архангельский в Москве – оборудован семью двойными кремационными печами. Его строительство было завершено в марте 1972 года. Он занимает площадь 210 га, и в нём шесть нерелигиозных траурных залов.
> 
> Разница в процентном соотношении обусловлена национальным составом жителей. По религиозным соображениям не допускается кремация у мусульман и иудеев. Русская православная церковь в лице Патриарха всея Руси Алексия II, а в дальнейшем Кирилла объявила, что кремация, как способ захоронения, не противоречит православным канонам. В соответствии с указаниями патриархии в настоящее время православные священники официально проводят отпевание во всех крематориях страны. Для справки: в странах Западной Европы процент кремаций от общего числа похорон достигает 98% (Чехия), в Азии лидером является Япония 99,82%. Для примера: в Чехии действуют 500 крематориев, в Венгрии 60, в Японии 11 000.


 Вот так вот((

----------


## wiki

escha-ton, не знала что их так мало.У меня как-то с этим проблем никогда не было. Во первых один из  больших у меня под боком, минут 30 пешочком. Там же и колумбарии и в стене, и в земле, у меня там и бабушка, и папа. А ещё в центре есть, правда сам крематорий не знаю может уже и не работает, но кладбище полностью для урночек и в стене есть и под крышей, и в земле, там другие родственники, да и вообще в городе ещё есть крематории, поэтому я и не думала, что с этим в России проблемы.

----------


## escha-ton

*wiki*, ну вот, теперь я завидую светлой завистью :3

----------


## wiki

> *wiki*, ну вот, теперь я завидую светлой завистью :3


  а у Вас там что с этим проблемы великие???? Кстати похоронить в крематории, особенно при наличии собственной могилы (я имею ввиду именно её наличие так как там есть участок на котором богатые выкупают себе заранее могильное место есть даже места за миллион (так говорят, может быть и врут), или же при наличии могилы в которой уже похоронены родственники (в земле место для 4 урн,но по ходу туда можно и больше поставить, сверху друг на друга, мы туда ради интереса в том году заглянули когда папу хоронили) похороны займут гораздо меньше средств чем при закопке в землю. Так как если хоронить где-то на перефирии или в деревне, то да недорого, а на этом кладбище к которому ещё прилагается и крематорий с колумбариями и в земле, и в стене, место в земле (чуть не сказала койкоместо))))))))))) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  стоит чуть ли ни 300 тысяч рубликов (это Россия, Украина не знаю). Мы как услышали просто офигели. И благо, что бабушку хоронили в 99 году того 20 века когда всё было дешевле и тогда ещё завели могилку. В итоге нам похороны, со снятием траурного зала в местной кафешке обошлись дёшево ( в районе 60 тысяч) (нам это жутко дорого, но благо родственники помогли, и благо желание самого покойного было кремировать. Так как если бы не было бы такого желания то пришлось бы вести в другой город и хоронить к его родителям, а это п......ц, как дорого было бы. 


 Эти цены были в том году, сейчас наверное ещё дороже. А так ещё закопать в собственную могилу, через пару-тройку месяцев, ещё 3 тысячи.

----------


## Мамонт

Заморозку. 
))

----------


## wiki

> Заморозку. 
> ))


  зачем????? что бы тело жило вечно как Ленин в мавзолее????????????

----------


## Снегурочка

> Кремация однозначно. Да блин, ну не эстетично это, лежать в земле и давать хавать себя)) фу.
> 
> >_< хи)


 Тебе же уже все равно пофигу будет  :Smile:

----------


## Stille

Я за кремацию, ибо очень боюсь летаргического сна. Быть похороненной заживо, а потом проснуться и долго и мучительно погибать от нехватки кислорода это ужасно..

----------


## Silesta

Хотела бы чтоб меня сожгли, не хочу гнить. Считаю, что кремацию надо сделать основным видом погребения

----------


## Siad

Поскольку мне уже будев всё равно что там с моим телот творят - предпочту то, что подешевле, дабы не взваливать на родственников дополнительные расходы... А дешевле думаю таки кремация. Место на кладбище покупать не надо и гроб не нужен.

----------


## wiki

> Поскольку мне уже будев всё равно что там с моим телот творят - предпочту то, что подешевле, дабы не взваливать на родственников дополнительные расходы... А дешевле думаю таки кремация. Место на кладбище покупать не надо и гроб не нужен.


  Как это гроб не нужен, а в чём же Вас понесут в крематорий??????????????? На руках что ли или за ноги потащат? :Big Grin: . А место как покупать не надо, или Вы хотите, что бы Вас развеяли над миром????????????? :Big Grin: 

  Нет, в любом случае гроб всё-равно нужен, так как кремация это те же похороны, но да, они во много раз дешевле. При кремации точно так же Вас кладут в гроб, одевают, обувают как полагается, отпевают (если надо) или проводят другой обряд (если у Вас другая вера), везут в автобусе в крематорий, родственники тоже туда едут, там гроб ставят на стол, вокруг него все встают, говорят, плачут, прощаются, а вот потом, только потом, гроб опускают вниз, в специальное отверстие, но и это ещё не всё. Внизу гроб принимают специальнообученные люди (что и как они делают не знаю), но знаю, что только потом Вас кремируют.

    И вот потом нужно купить место в крематории (не важно где в стене или в земле), оно дешевле стоит, чем место на кладбище для целого гроба, но денег оно стоит. И потом ещё надо урночку выбрать, это тоже деньги, они тоже разные и по цене, и по внешнему виду.И вот через определённое время когда её заберут, её надо закопать или поставить в стену. Так это в любом случае делает специальнообученный человек, а он тоже оплату требует. Если в земле, так надо ещё и памятник поставить, точно так же как на обычном кладбище и цветник тоже нужен.

----------


## Liquid_Sky

Я хочу, чтобы меня развеяли над миром. Боюсь, какая то часть "меня" застрянет в теле и будет ощущать процесс гниения, и потом - я боюсь червей. Они вызывают такое дикое отвращение, как будто жрали меня уже миллион раз. Возможно, так оно и было. Без развеивания кремация лишается смысла - с метафизической точки зрения. Тот же ящик,  только поменьше, та же земля или стенка колумбария. Не хочу быть пленницей узких пространств, не хочу быть удобрением, как мой кот, которого мы похоронили на даче в коробке из под кед. И вообще, что за жуткие манеры у людей - как только человек умер, взять и спрятать его под землю? А как же мои платья, мои пластинки, мой ноутбук  с кучей всякого бреда?)) Тебя просто выкидывают вон - прячут подальше, с глаз долой - потому что ты больше не разговариваешь, не вы...бываешься, не тусишь. Кому это надо - 3, 9 и 40-ой день - слезы и водка вокруг убогого холмика, памятник, как будто кто-то будет помнить. Я вспыхну, как Б-52 и через трубу крематрия меня высосет бесконечность.

----------


## Сиреневый Февраль

Я вообще хочу, чтобы меня кремировали, а прах развеяли над рекой... И в предсмертной записке напишу, чтобы даже могилку не делали, не хочу чтобы что-то напоминало обо мне в этом мире.

----------


## Энтерколит

Ставлю на крионирование всё-таки. А вдруг... Встаю я значит через 150 лет и "ээээ рассолу мнеееее!.." гыгы

----------


## hikke

Терпеть не могу христианскую некрофилию. Не ценят пламени, но скурпулезно собирают пепел.
Сожжение. И прах обязательно развеять. Чтобы никакой некрофилии.
Можно еще тело скормить зверям, как у зороастрийцев. Красивый обычай. Но у нас это малоосуществимо.

----------


## zmejka

Почему же трудноосуществимый? Если покончить с собой в лесу, все произойдет само собой :Smile:  только не способом отравления!  /заботимся о здоровье животных, товарищи :Smile:  /

----------


## Статист

А мне плевать :Big Grin:  Какая разница, что будет с телом? Гораздо важнее - что будет потом. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ИСА

> Почему же трудноосуществимый? Если покончить с собой в лесу, все произойдет само собой только не способом отравления!  /заботимся о здоровье животных, товарищи /


 Ну это смотря чем травиться.... интересно, а барбитураты в трупе могут отравить зверюшек?

----------


## zmejka

> Ну это смотря чем травиться.... интересно, а барбитураты в трупе могут отравить зверюшек?


 думаю да. Человека они же отравляют :Smile:

----------


## Дельфин

Не хочу, чтобы что-то делали с моим трупом, обмывали, рассматривали, обсуждали и все такое. Лучше вдали от людей где-нибудь сгореть дотла. Например, в заброшеном доме в нежилой деревне. Или просто на пустыре в яме прогореть.

----------


## Дельфин

Я гляжу тут большинство за кремацию. Хотя некоторые просто постебаться заходят. Если б можно было договориться, чтобы кремировали честно, я б заплатил хорошо.

----------


## Fallen

кремация, желательно еще и развеять по ветру прах. А то родственники вполне могут устраивать паломничество к могиле. Если ничего нет после жизни, всё равно жалко их, а если есть, так совесть замучает похлеще чертей с вилами))

----------


## Миша

Я за кремацию . Не хочу чтоб черва жрала моё тело.  Хочу чтобы мое тело сожгли, а прах развеяли по ветру. Я даже могилы не хочу .

----------


## wiki

Может быть несовсем в тему,но вот решила написать такую вещь. В общем мне одна девушка сказала такую чушь  по поводу кремации:
-Кремировать нельзя так как это против человеческой природы и душа этого не хочет. А не хочет она этого потому что её часть (души часть,уж как она на части разделяется убей меня не понимаю)остаётся в теле.И когда сжигают тело,то сжигается и эта частичка души. А когда лежишь в земле и тебя едят черви,то испытываешь дикую боль (ну бред полный, после смерти уже ни чего не испытываешь так как тело как бы уже мёртвое и ему всё-равно)
  А решила она так после передачи про кремацию,где показали,что около печи и внутри неё поставили видеокамеры и какие-то датчики и зафиксировали,что когда тело горит то оно извивается (от того,что горят мышцы),вот она и решила,что раз подобное происходит то значит там остаётся душа.
  Я как услышала,то минут 5 стояла не зная,что на такое утверждение ответить.
  Сама я за кремацию,так как это и дешевле в разы (только выкопать яму для гроба у нас стоит порядка 300 тысяч), а кремация в пределах 5 тысяч обходится. В общем похороны с кремацией,при наличии могилы для урночки обошлось года 2 назад тысяч в 60. Кроме того,что дешевле,так ещё и экологичнее.А с другой стороны ведь были же случаи литаргического сна,когда человек вроде бы и умер, а потом оживал. Если его закопают в землю,то у него есть шанс выбраться, а из крематория уже и не выберешься.

----------


## Kent

По вопросу кремация vs. похороны - у каждой религии, течения свои взгляды на это. Мне кажется, душе без разницы, сжигать или хоронить будут тело, если ее там уже нет.




> А решила она так после передачи про кремацию,где показали,что около печи и внутри неё поставили видеокамеры и какие-то датчики и зафиксировали,что когда тело горит то оно извивается (от того,что горят мышцы),вот она и решила,что раз подобное происходит то значит там остаётся душа.


 Наверное, передачу показывали на ТВ3)))))

----------


## wiki

Не знаю где,мож и на этом канале. Мне тоже так кажется,что душа вылетела и ей уже пофиг.Тело как скафандр. Умер и душа вылетела и всё,сменила свой скафандр на свободу, а вот что потом..........это уже вопрос.

----------


## ИринаС68

Я за кремацию, так как в больших городах давно уже негде хоронить.
Мертвое тело - это уже ненужный элемент. И душе нету разницы сгорит оно или сгниет.

----------


## В ожидании чуда

удали часть личных сообщений, я не могу тебе отправить сообщение в личку.

----------


## wiki

А представляете,что вот на севере,где вечная мерзлота,там гробы хоронят выдолбив во льду дыру 2 метра. И гробы там веками не гниют,вот где ни какой экономии земли))

----------


## аутоагрессия

> А представляете,что вот на севере,где вечная мерзлота,там гробы хоронят выдолбив во льду дыру 2 метра. И гробы там веками не гниют,вот где ни какой экономии земли))


 Ага,а потом потепление..глядишь и до нас доплывут."О,пап,опять корабли плывёт!-нет,это не корабли,сыночек,нет,нет,только не открывай!"

----------


## wiki

> Ага,а потом потепление..глядишь и до нас доплывут."О,пап,опять корабли плывёт!-нет,это не корабли,сыночек,нет,нет,только не открывай!"


 А прикиньте такое реально было года два назад,когда в местах где вечная мерзлота было летом до 30. Всё растаяло,гробы всплыли и поплыли. Их ловили и перезахоранивали в землю,если родственники остались,а если нет,то не знаю куда их девали)

----------


## Дания

Хочу чтоб меня кремировали. Не хочу чтоб моё тело сгнивало в тесной коробке.

----------


## X-Men

Тут еще варианта не хватает-завещать себя на благо науке)) Я где то слышал что если отдашь свой труп на изучения(завещаешь при жизни) то, родне даже деньги какие заплатят.Ну а что,тебе же уже пофиг будет,а так пользу какаю-то принесешь и родственникам какие не какие а все же деньги.Обычно  в медицинские институты отправляют трупы бомжей и невостребованных.

----------


## Маргарита

Хотела бы чтобы меня сожгли, а прах развеяли в лесу.

"С неба солнцем улыбнусь,
Иль дождем с небес польюсь,
Если будете кричать вы
Я лишь эхом отзовусь"....

----------

